# Freeze Dried Brine Shrimp and Bloodworms



## Blue Horizons (Jan 3, 2010)

After getting my new Betta (no name as of yet) setteled yesterday. I opened up a container of food that came with the starter kit. It's Nutrafin Max Betta Food. It has flakes and freezes dried worms mixed in. 

The freeze dried worms were a BIG hit. The flakes went uneaten.

What is the best brand of freeze dried Bloodworms?

Also I would like to try the Freeze Dried Brine Shrimp as well. What is the best brand of those?

Is it best to at alternate these types of food. One week the Bloodworms and the next the Shrimp and so forth and so on?

Does anyone feed live shrimp? Is that messy?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Bettas prefer a varied diet. I think Hikari is the best brand. My bloodworms, brine shrimp and daphnia are all Hikari brand. You can get freeze dried or frozen. Freeze dried should be rehydrated to avoid digestive problems. I also feed mine Hikari betta bio gold pellets.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you can I would try to stay away from freeze dried. They don't have much in the way of nutrients (when compared to frozen). Freeze dried should only be fed 2-3 times a week as a treat. Also bettas really tend not to like flakes so a good betta pellet would probably be better. A varied diet is good but if you can't afford to buy frozen I would at least make sure to have a good pellet.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I like tetra brand freeze dried blood worms but thats just me.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ditto drama queen. How about living off spinach for the rest of your life...sound nutritious? As a part of a varied diet yes but certainly not by itsself! Your best bet is always a few quality pellet brands supplemented with frozen.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have never had a problem feeding my fish freeze dried food. My fish don"t eat freeze dried food every day.


----------



## Blue Horizons (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Drama Queen....thanks for the brand name. Thats a big help!!! As there are a lot of brands to choose from.

It's been MANY years since I've kept a Betta....

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with what Dramaqueen said. Pellets should be a staple, while freezedried foods a once or twice a week treat.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Since they aren't high in nutrition, you don't want to use them as a staple diet. They should be used as a treat as Jupiter said.


----------

